# Video: Judge Savagely Beats His Daughter For Illegal Downloads



## Dter ic (Nov 4, 2011)

*Downloading copyright material without the permission of rightsholders is often portrayed as a heinous crime and treated as such by many judges across the United States. But what is an appropriate punishment for this apparently increasingly wicked act? Multi-million dollar fines? Jail? For one sixteen year-old girl using file-sharing software KaZaA, it was a savage beating, delivered by the leather belt of her father, Judge William Adams. And it was all caught on camera.*

These days it’s a rare week if news of some insane overreaction to illegal file-sharing isn’t being reported in the media.
We’ve seen some of the worst examples – the multi-million dollar fines, the jail sentences, PROTECTIP, SOPA, right through to the ordinary guy in the street being blackmailed by copyright trolls for a few thousands dollars.

None of these ‘punishments’ can proceed without the supposedly most upstanding members of our community that we call judges signing off on them. Judges rule on these cases, they decide on the levels of fines, they sign off on the ‘John Doe’ lawsuits.
Equally, some of them have even ruled against cruel and unusual punishments for file-sharers but not so Texas Judge William Adams, who prefers to administer punishment himself, in his own home, savagely – with a leather belt.
Below we have embedded a video shot in 2004, apparently just uploaded to YouTube by Adams’ then 16-year-old daughter Hillary Adams, the target of the cruel punishment.

“Aransas County Court-At-Law Judge William Adams took a belt to his own teenage daughter as punishment for using the internet to acquire music and games that were unavailable for legal purchase at the time,” the video’s description begins.
“She has had ataxic cerebral palsy from birth that led her to a passion for technology, which was strictly forbidden by her father’s backwards views.”

Hillary had been using the KaZaA file-sharing software to obtain music and games, a point mentioned by her mother towards the end of the video.
Gawker spoke with Hillary’s friend J. Andre Bardin who confirmed the man in the video is Judge Adams.
“That’s his voice, that’s his mannerisms, and that is his house,” Bardin said.
Hillary, who is now 23, says she decided to release the video because her father is up for re-election next week and she doesn’t want that to happen. A Facebook page called “Don’t Re-Elect Judge William Adams” can be found here.

A Reddit thread, dissecting Judge Adams’ life and rulings in the way only they know how, can be found here.
Of course, it would be completely unfair and wrong to suggest that this sort of disgusting behavior is common among judges. Many of them are upstanding citizens whose judgment is highly valued in a civilized society and this guy would have probably behaved the same way if he had pursued another profession.

[yt]Wl9y3SIPt7o[/yt]

 Source


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 4, 2011)

Savage beating?? I got my ass beat on regular basis, I wouldn't do what she's doing to her dad.  Some parents are strict, Thats Life Get Over It.


----------



## dickfour (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd do the same thing if I had a daughter that used KaZaA or bit torrent or lime. You don't put yourself at risk by leaving your ip out there foe everyone to see so you can get slapped with a huge law suit and loose everything you've worked for. You want to dl at least be smart about it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 4, 2011)

BlackAce83 said:


> Savage beating?? I got my ass beat on regular basis, I wouldn't do what she's doing to her dad.  Some parents are strict, Thats Life Get Over It.


This is far more than spanking or other methods of discipline.

Assholes like these who use there anger on there own children should not have the rights to raise a child.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 4, 2011)

If my dad would do this to me, I would at least put up a fight. Honestly after 2 hits I would be blinded by pain and just rage at my dad, swinging my fists everywhere I could. Probably wouldn't help a thing though, but I would feel better.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Nov 4, 2011)

Quite frankly I wouldn't care when my daughter would do this (but hey, this is Holland so nobody actually cares). 

I don't think the punishment is harsh or anything. Just look at the video, it looks a lot like she's just kicking a scene because she *knows* it's being taped and acts all provocative. I wouldn't resort to such punishing methods though, but it's not brutal/savage/cruel.


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 4, 2011)

:-(, that man should be put in jail. that is sick!!!


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 4, 2011)

Kazaa, lol.
I remember those days.

Anyways, she's a kid. She likes computers. He's beating her for that. He's mad because he doesn't have the control over the what goes on via the internet that his controlling nature requires over his family.
There's just no reason for it.


----------



## jan777 (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess nobody read she has ataxic cerebral palsy


----------



## Shuji1987 (Nov 4, 2011)

jan777 said:


> Guess nobody read she has ataxic cerebral palsy


Probably no one knows what it is. Including me.


----------



## rad140 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:


> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess nobody read she has ataxic cerebral palsy
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_palsy#Ataxic

Here's a CNN video report with Anderson Cooper following up this news: http://www.cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2011/11/03/ac-tuchman-judge-behavior.cnn#/video/us/2011/11/03/ac-tuchman-judge-behavior.cnn

What he did is a serious crime, and would result in jail time, but because the statute of limitations for this offense is five years, and the video is seven years old, it's unlikely that he can be charged.

Here's also a more detailed CNN report: http://www.cnn.com/2011/11/02/justice/texas-video-beating/


----------



## arogance1 (Nov 4, 2011)

> Ataxic Cerebral Palsy:
> Low muscle tone and poor coordination of movements is described as ataxic cerebral palsy. Children with ataxic cerebral palsy look very unsteady and shaky. This rare form of cerebral palsy affects the sense of balance and depth perception. Affected persons often have poor coordination and walk unsteadily with a wide based gait, placing their feet unusually far apart. They have a lot of shakiness, like a tremor you might have seen in a very old person, especially when they are trying to handle or hold a small object such as a pen. Because of the shaky movements and problems coordinating their muscles, children with ataxic cerebral palsy may take longer than other children to complete certain tasks such as writing a sentence. This form affects about 5-10 percent of the children diagnosed with cerebral palsy.



Why does it matter that she has it, it doesn't make her above the law any more than anyone else


----------



## jan777 (Nov 4, 2011)

arogance1 said:


> > Ataxic Cerebral Palsy:
> > Low muscle tone and poor coordination of movements is described as ataxic cerebral palsy. Children with ataxic cerebral palsy look very unsteady and shaky. This rare form of cerebral palsy affects the sense of balance and depth perception. Affected persons often have poor coordination and walk unsteadily with a wide based gait, placing their feet unusually far apart. They have a lot of shakiness, like a tremor you might have seen in a very old person, especially when they are trying to handle or hold a small object such as a pen. Because of the shaky movements and problems coordinating their muscles, children with ataxic cerebral palsy may take longer than other children to complete certain tasks such as writing a sentence. This form affects about 5-10 percent of the children diagnosed with cerebral palsy.
> 
> 
> ...




Dude what. She's the victim.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't know why but this video reminds me of JoostinOnline.
But instead of a belt he use words to beat down pirates.

But on a serious note, that judge is gonna get away with it.
They're not gonna charge him with anything. I guess they're waiting for him to kill her


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder if she bent over like she was told, the next time around


----------



## 6HyPeR9 (Nov 4, 2011)

Spoiler












I seriously could not resist.

Quite a bit of anger to ruin your dads career don't you think?


----------



## rip-it-up (Nov 4, 2011)

bet she stop using kazza tho!


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 4, 2011)

this was posted already just not in usernews.

On top, yay texas I'm so happy to live in this state. It was to harsh man -_- hope the fellow fails at all his hopes and all his dreams~

off topic, STAR FOX ADVENTURES POSTER!!!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 4, 2011)

BlackAce83 said:


> I wonder if she bent over like she was told, the next time around



LOL! I would bend over next time. XD
That guy beats his daughter while cussing at her like a bitch. He seems like a total douche and should probably lose his job... or get some kind of parenting class.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2011)

Starfox Adventures poster? Should have gotten her ass beat.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so glad this came out in the light of day. I'm not going to sit here and say I never got my ass whooped or that I never gave my son a crack on the ass for misbehaving. But this guy is supposed to be the one that upholds the law of the land one of the guys that hands out the punishments for not following the rules and he treats his own flesh and blood like this? What kind of ruling do you think he would give on a member of society if they were up on charges of child abuse? This monkey of a judge would probably not hesitate to throw the book at them or you and me for that matter. I hope he fries in hell.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 4, 2011)

Downloading illegally... That's a paddlin'

Seriously though, this man is the one who pasts judgement on people who breaks the law. Is it really okay to allow someone who breaks the law to have that sort of power? Then again, I'm sure a decent 90% of politicians are corrupt anyway.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't ever imagine hitting my son.  Sure, I got the belt plenty when I was a kid.  I remember once my dad smacked me in the face so hard that it left a red handprint that lasted for days...  Told the kids at school that I fell on the concrete but it was quite obviously shaped like a hand...  All it did was put a fear in my when I was little, but when I got old enough to defend myself and laughed in his face he never tried again.  And now, I don't ever talk to him and I don't even feel a little bad about it.  I would never want my children to think that way about me...


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd like to go beat the shit out of this guy with his own gavel. This has gotten me so pissed off right now.... I just hope the people who are supposed to re-elect this PoS have the common sense not to.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2011)

There's a difference between a "spanking" and "a cruel beating", and this is an example of the latter. Both parents deserve to be relieved of their parenting duties, the beating they served was way too harsh.

It's only downloading for Christ's sake - show me one person on this planet who hasn't downloaded at least 1 song illegally and I will officially proclaim that person "saint". Judging from the specific accent, this IS a video from the South, isn't it?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2011)

Alan John said:


> This is far more than spanking or other methods of discipline.
> 
> Assholes like these who use there anger on there own children should not have the rights to raise a child.



I liked this comment despite the improper use of there/their.  Congratulations sir


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thing is, this is *Family Court judge*, not just any ordinary one. His rulings reffer directly to matters of families and their problems - a person who is unable to raise his children properly is *morally unfit* to rule in such proceedings, and thus I urge U.S viewers to take their part in thwarting his re-election by for example commenting on the facebook page and spreading the word.


----------



## Ace (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not really sure what to say even.... ehm.....

Only in America™?


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 4, 2011)

so she got a spanking for illegaly downloading music, wouldnt you get a spanking for stealing a cd


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> so she got a spanking for illegaly downloading music, wouldnt you get a spanking for stealing a cd



'twas not a spanking homie.  'twas a beatdown


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 4, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Thing is, this is *Family Court judge*, not just any ordinary one. His rulings reffer directly to matters of families and their problems - a person who is unable to raise his children properly is *morally unfit* to rule in such proceedings, and thus I urge U.S viewers to take their part in thwarting his re-election by for example commenting on the facebook page and spreading the word.




If he is in deed a family court judge then I say all his past judgements on such matters should be re-examined by another judge. There is no way he can judge others unfit to raise children when he himself is unfit.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

This is so disgusting, I couldn't watch 10 seconds past the beginning of the 'spanking.'

This isn't even spanking. Spanking is a form of discipline; this is child abuse.


----------



## zefyx (Nov 4, 2011)

This guy is a special kind of motherfucker.


----------



## EpicJungle (Nov 4, 2011)

This is not discipline. He was taking his anger out on her with vigorous spanking, pulling her hair.
I'd kill that asshole.




Also, I was wondering...how was the video captured?
Was the camera just randomly on?


----------



## Midna (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread was on /v/ the other day.

Funny, this is exactly the same thread.

"Child abuse is wrong" vs "I got beaten as a child so everyone else should be too"

That aside, this girl, a girl with a severe physical disability, was beaten for 5 minutes with a leather belt. What's worse is the dad didn't just want her hit, he wanted his turn to hit her after the mom was done.

It's my personal opinion that in a healthy father-child relationship, the child should obey the father out of respect, and that disappointing one's father should be motivation enough to do good, not fear of violence. This only works if the father is not a freaking lunatic.

That said, we're talking about Texas. What do we expect when someone does evil on the devil machine down there


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> so she got a spanking for illegaly downloading music, wouldnt you get a spanking for stealing a cd



Yes, she got spanked. Spanked in the face, in the stomach, in the buttocks, thighs and arms. Did you even watch the video? >>



> It's my personal opinion that in a healthy father-child relationship, the child should obey the father out of respect, and that disappointing one's father should be motivation enough to do good, not fear of violence. This only works if the father is not a freaking lunatic.



Eeeexactly! I couldn't agree more.



431unknown said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, this is *Family Court judge*, not just any ordinary one. His rulings reffer directly to matters of families and their problems - a person who is unable to raise his children properly is *morally unfit* to rule in such proceedings, and thus I urge U.S viewers to take their part in thwarting his re-election by for example commenting on the facebook page and spreading the word.
> ...



You actually may be on to something. A person like that would be inclined to harsh judgements in cases of petty crime.



> Also, I was wondering...how was the video captured?
> Was the camera just randomly on?



The daughter knew she is about to get "spanked" as it is reffered to in the video, it was occouring regularily. She has a specific disorder and due to that she became incredibly interested in technology at a young age, her father does not condone that. I'm assuming this was not the first time, so the girl wanted to video tape it for "future refference". Smart.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 4, 2011)

EpicJungle said:


> This is not discipline. He was taking his anger out on her with vigorous spanking, pulling her hair.
> I'd kill that asshole.
> 
> 
> ...


It was most likely set-up like that to capture evidence. I'm not sure if she has siblings or w/e, but whoever set that up did it for justice. It doesn't really matter how this video was taken or who did it.


And I don't really like all of the Texas/South related hate going on here. I've lived around the Southern regions (though not so close to Texas), and everybody I've met were nice. I don't want the occurrence to be blamed on "He lives in Texas, so..." thing; this isn't about Texas, it's about a failure as a father and as a Judicial figure.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2011)

It's Texas. The same place where they have a hunting ground called "[censored]Head"


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 4, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> EpicJungle said:
> 
> 
> > This is not discipline. He was taking his anger out on her with vigorous spanking, pulling her hair.
> ...



The girl in question mentioned on the Facebook account that the video is dated 2004 and she only releases it to stop her dad, with whom she no longer lives, from being re-elected as a family judge. She believes he doesn't have the authority in family-related cases, and I agree with her




> And I don't really like all of the Texas/South related hate going on here. I've lived around the Southern regions (though not so close to Texas), and everybody I've met were nice. I don't want the occurrence to be blamed on "He lives in Texas, so..." thing; this isn't about Texas, it's about a failure as a father and as a Judicial figure.



It is a stereotype indeed - not everyone from the south is a crazy hillbilly. It's worth to mention that they have a high density of hillbillies there though. Not hatered, statistics.


----------



## flaboy909 (Nov 4, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> I can't ever imagine hitting my son.  Sure, I got the belt plenty when I was a kid.  I remember once my dad smacked me in the face so hard that it left a red handprint that lasted for days...  Told the kids at school that I fell on the concrete but it was quite obviously shaped like a hand...  All it did was put a fear in my when I was little, but when I got old enough to defend myself and laughed in his face he never tried again.  And now, I don't ever talk to him and I don't even feel a little bad about it.  I would never want my children to think that way about me...



Goddammit this^. All my dad did is get me to fear him. I don't respenct the man one bit because of it. One time he beat me so hard that  got a couple of cuts. When I got older, my last whipping consisted of me saying 'fuck you' and not even crying. But I saved the laughing for my mom when she tried it. My oldest brother was the bravest of us all, standing up to my bitch of a dad as early as elementary lol.


----------



## Midna (Nov 5, 2011)

My dad spanked me, but there was never any real abuse involved.

Except to my mom. That man was a crazy, narcissistic, manipulating bigoted bastard. The last time I saw him was a few weeks after he attempted suicide with a lot of mixed meds.
And hell, I know them spankings only instilled hate and fear. You want your kids to hate and fear you instead of loving and respecting you, hit em. It'll work like a charm.

Why can't we choose our parents? ;_;


----------



## smile72 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've never been spanked, to be fair though had my dad spanked me my mom probably would have killed him. Still this is clearly abuse.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

Well that wasn't as much as salvage beating to me. It is a parental duty to raise our kids into responsible adults, then again the leather belt wasn't necessary.. But a good slap on the butt (for kids) or the face (for teens) is sometimes the only way, when words are not making it through.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't even know what to say, that's rare.  So, I guess I'll just ask for an opinion. Does corporal punishment teach "Might is Right" or does it have a positive influence? Think *VERY* carefully....


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 6, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> I don't even know what to say, that's rare.  So, I guess I'll just ask for an opinion. Does corporal punishment teach "Might is Right" or does it have a positive influence? Think *VERY* carefully....


As you have to put your fingers inside the flame and suffer the burn before you learn from experience it is WRONG, sometimes "corporal punishment" is needed to teach what is WRONG. Like a slap on the hand of a kid trying to steal fom his brother plate, can you see?


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 6, 2011)

Too bad someone can't just go beat the Fu** out of this judge and tell him that this is exactly why you don't beat someone for doing something wrong. This is clearly NOT just a spanking, this is a beating that would of left welts on her. Apparently he was also not being an involved father, otherwise he would of noticed what was going on with the computer earlier. I hope he does not get re-elected.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 6, 2011)

RoMee said:


> But on a serious note, that judge is gonna get away with it.
> They're not gonna charge him with anything. I guess they're waiting for him to kill her


they cant charge him anyway because the statute of limitations expired
though most likely wont be reelected


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 6, 2011)

Hmmmm.....I don;t know about all this so I post my response to this while discussing it with my friends on Facebook



> .but there is too much in the air for me to generate a fair opinion. It seems they just have something against the dude therefore they are using this to get back him and ruin his election. Why not show this when it was 1st made seven years ago.....and even if he was the abusive and controlling parent that they claim he was they why did he get his child a computer (which he is against and seem like it was the mothers decision to begin with) and from the video it does not seem the mother was made to do anything (as far as beating the child)



Also I'd like to point out, for those who think this punishment is wrong (disability or not) then something doesn't need to be done about just him punishing her this time, but for every kid that gets punish like this cause they way I see it is that she got off easy because when I stole (which is comparable if not the same as piracy) I got a much much worst punishment (i care not to go into details....lets just say I wish I got what she got). Me personally, if this is how you choose to punish your child so be it, not my business. As long as the child isn't hurt for real....I got worst punishment and I turned out fine. I would never give corporal punishment to my child cause it never worked for me......I got whupping and eventually did the same shit....my parents finally realized the shit wasn't working so they stopped (eventually)


----------



## Midna (Nov 6, 2011)

JinTrigger said:


> Hmmmm.....I don;t know about all this so I post my response to this while discussing it with my friends on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I love people like you. "I got beaten so that makes it okay"

Ever thought that your dad might have been severely in the wrong as well?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2011)

Is he still be being allowed to be a Judge? I know disciplining your children isn't any of the Gov't's business but this was made public on purpose and the judge should be punished for it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is he still be being allowed to be a Judge? I know *disciplining* your children isn't any of the Gov't's business but this was made public on purpose and the judge should be punished for it.


Although the difference of discipline and child abuse hasn't been made definitive (read 2nd paragraph), I personally believe this is child abuse, not  discipline. And if it's child abuse, it's the court's business. 

So yeah, this guy _should_ be punished.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2011)

So is possible that we could see this guy going to jail/prison? or just his daughter being taken away and him losing his job?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> So is possible that we could see this guy going to jail/prison? or just his daughter being taken away and him losing his job?


I think his daughter is already living away from him (iirc, the video is from 7 years ago, when she was 16-ish)

losing his job? YES 
jail/prision? PARTY TIME   

Although I doubt he's going to jail...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2011)

So she's an adult now. Is she the one who leaked the video?

Moreover, if she had to go court over this that would suck. Having to relive a nightmarish childhood memories over again in the public eye? That would be emotionally traumatizing.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 6, 2011)

yeah, she took it as evidence and leaked it


----------



## smile72 (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think he will lose his job. He should though.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 6, 2011)

smile72 said:


> I don't think he will lose his job. He should though.



I hope your wrong. He should lose his job. He was beating his child to the point were people cannot discern if he was disciplining her or abusing her.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he will lose his job. He should though.
> ...



Well, that video was recorded about 7 years ago, she is now an adult. Maybe the judge changed since then. Can't deny he changed or stayed the same without proof though. From what I read was that she asked for money from her dad (the judge) and he would not give her any so she uploaded this video to get him in trouble.


----------



## megawalk (Nov 6, 2011)

and that's what you get for touching that! i will slap it until you have a trauma...no really
and they wonder ''why'' some people are crazy ?
i mean...discipline itself ain't bad...aslong as it is kept under a moderate level...this however can be graded as litteraly A> Child abuse aswell as B> efforts to cause a trauma aswell as C> a really good effort to create trauma's.
i suggest this man gets a sentence between 10 ~ 18 years for severe child abuse and most likely causing trauma's


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 6, 2011)

Some of the replies on this thread make me just as sick as watching the video.


----------



## Zetta_x (Nov 6, 2011)

> Is she the one who leaked the video?



I loled when you say leaked.

People change when they are young, this guy was at least in his 30's-40's when he did this, he has had the same job and pretty much the same life (except for maybe a divorce). He even said that he just saw it as discipline with a loss of control due to anger in recent interviews. I doubt he has experienced a significant amount of change.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2011)

Zetta_x said:


> > Is she the one who leaked the video?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's never too late to change, but if he was losing control of his anger in recent interviews than he probably didn't change.


----------



## Vinnymac (Nov 7, 2011)

I got hit all the time as a kid. But I was also logical. If I was getting hit for downloading some music, I would fight back. Some parents are just really shitty and probably should have never been parents to begin with.


----------



## boondoklife (Nov 7, 2011)

I love the fact that this guy is a family court judge, the same person that would put you in jail for beating your kids! IMHO he should be caned and stripped of his position. As a second point of concern, how is it there is a statute of limitations on child abuse? Do they not take into account the fact that if the child lived with this on the regular, they might think it is normal? Even better a question is how is it applicable when this is a family court judge?!?!

As for the he could change bit, did you watch the video, clearly his is wrong and strong! Judges don't make it a habit to look at things from another perspective, it is literally their way or the jail way!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2011)

boondoklife said:


> As for the he could change bit, did you watch the video, clearly his is wrong and strong! Judges don't make it a habit to look at things from another perspective, it is literally their way or the jail way!



Well, I don't know about that, I'm not a judge.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 8, 2011)

It could be used by some lawyers to argue about his POV or conflict of interest in some appeal.  I'm not a lawyer/attorney at law, so don't take that as legal advice!


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 8, 2011)

anyone still using kazaa deserves a beating


----------



## alphamule (Nov 8, 2011)

2nded.  WTH is wrong with someone who still uses Kazaa?  Might as well be using a program called "Virus finder and loader 2.10" when using that.   If you're really worried about your IP address being tracked, then just install I2P or something.  It's interesting how they consider a log file listing IP address+MAC combinations for a time period 'proof' nowadays?  God forbid you get your cable modem's MAC address spoofed.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Nov 8, 2011)

The video is 7 years old...


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 8, 2011)

still, wasnt kazaa fake music paradise at that moment?
not to mention the viruses. although, honestly, you had to be dumb to get a virus while downloading music.


----------



## DJ91990 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was waiting for her to snap and grab that belt, then proceed to assault her parents. Guess not. It's not like if I was in that situation that I would grab the belt and begin to resist by fighting back or anything.
I AM NOT AN AGGRESSIVE PERSON! LEAVE ME ALONE! *shifty eyes*

Still, spanking a teenager is a grey area. She's 16! Take away her computer or something! "Beating into submission" is taking the paddle and belt way to far! There is a fine line between discipline and assault. This video shows assault. The girl's father in the video is not punishing the victim, but assaulting her. There are clear signs of aggression from the father. Parental punishment should not be carried out in anger, but instead in a calm, yet stern manner.
Bad Example of punishment: "You little S***! I'm gonna beat the F***ing  S*** out of you!"
Good Example of punishment: "I told you to stop what you are doing. Now you must be held accountable for your actions. You have lost your privilege to use your cellphone, video game systems, go hang out with your friends, and the privilege to use your computer for anything else besides schoolwork. When you need to use your computer, you will be monitored by me to ensure that you are not disobeying me further. When you are done with your schoolwork, I will then save your work, and proceed to shut down your computer and then remove the power cords so that you can't use it unsupervised. This punishment will last a month. You may think that this is cruel, however, if you were caught by the copyright holders, you could face years in prison and a hefty fine, as well for being marked as a cyber thief for the rest of your life!"


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 8, 2011)

Child abusers make me sick. I was beaten once for coughing while my mother was on the phone. Once she threw plates at me for asking if we could keep one of our dog's puppies. Beating a child for downloading a song or a game goes way too far. Spankings should be reserved for something like stealing from someone (not illegal downloading stealing) or doing drugs. Illegal downloading should have something like the computer being taken away or something. I wouldn't punish my kids for illegal downloading because I do it myself, although lately it's been restricted to TV show episodes I've missed and I'm far too impatient to wait for them to come back on TV.


----------

